# The environmental hypocrisy of e-bikes



## socojay (Jul 11, 2018)

I understand that e-bikes are now the highest segment of sales for the "bike" industry but am I the only one who thinks it is absolute crap that trad mountain biking which is 100% green is now increasing the carbon footprint by introducing battery operated motors to this sport and accepting e-bikes as an equal.

I am not even bringing into this argument the fact that more lame riders will start accessing trails and possibly create future access issues and safety issues.

Hikers hate us trad mountain bikers enough already, I personally don't think we should be adopting e-bikes into our world just to drive corporate profits.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

socojay said:


> I understand that e-bikes are now the highest segment of sales for the "bike" industry but am I the only one who thinks it is absolute crap that trad mountain biking which is 100% green is now increasing the carbon footprint by introducing battery operated motors to this sport and accepting e-bikes as an equal.
> 
> I am not even bringing into this argument the fact that more lame riders will start accessing trails and possibly create future access issues and safety issues.
> 
> Hikers hate us trad mountain bikers enough already, I personally don't think we should be adopting e-bikes into our world just to drive corporate profits.


Literally NO ONE who owns an eMTB bought one because they are "green".

Go away, troll.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

excellent first post!
[sarcasm]


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

What is trad mountain biking? 

And I am pretty sure mountain biking is not 100% green...


----------



## socojay (Jul 11, 2018)

Whatever dude, I actually joined this forum 16 years ago but post so little MTBR apparently deleted my account.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

socojay said:


> I understand that e-bikes are now the highest segment of sales for the "bike" industry but am I the only one who thinks it is absolute crap that trad mountain biking which is 100% green is now increasing the carbon footprint by introducing battery operated motors to this sport and accepting e-bikes as an equal.


lol, just about every mountain biker I know drives to the trailhead. Also we buy craploads of otherwise unnecessary junk to support our habit.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

mountain biking is 100% green! I had no idea that carbon fiber is made from soy beans and bamboo. it's also edible.


----------



## socojay (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks for the PM accusing me of trolling and for dinging my reputation. Like I care. I never said mountain bikes don't have a carbon footprint for production but they do not increase emissions to operate. The point I am making (which you all are sidestepping) is how f'd up it is to take a perfectly good people (only) powered thing like a mountain bike and introduce motors and batteries which increase emissions. It is so backwards. I bet all you subaru driving new green deal advocates could care less about this simple and obvious fact.



mack_turtle said:


> mountain biking is 100% green! I had no idea that carbon fiber is made from soy beans and bamboo. it's also edible.


----------

